# Version of The Rite of Spring? Help needed!



## serpyke (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello to everyone. I'm trying to find out what version of The Rite of Spring is this one, but I can't. That's why I ask for help, I'm a newcoming to classical music... Here are the links on goear:

Part-1--1-Introduction-Stravinsky
Part-1--2-The-Augurs-of-Spring---Dances-of-the-Young-Girls-Stravinsky
Part-1--3-Game-of-Abduction-Stravinsky
Part-1--4-Spring-Round-Dances-Stravinsky
Part-1--5-Games-of-the-Rival-Tribes---Procession-of-the-Oldest-and-Wisest---Adoration-of-the-Earth-Stravinsky
Part-1--6-Dance-of-the-Earth-Stravinsky
Part-2--1-Introduction-Stravinsky
Part-2--2-Mystical-Circles-of-the-Young-Girls-Stravinsky
Part-2--3-Glorification-of-the-Chosen-Victim---Summoning-of-the-Elders-Stravinsky
Part-2--4-Ritual-of-the-Elders-Stravinsky
Part-2--5-Sacrificial-Dance-(The-Chosen-Victim)-Stravinsky

It's no Salonen's or Karajan's, I think (I've heard to these two). Thank's a lot!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

It matches a version I have on disk, and I have that down as Claudio Abbado conducting the LSO - without the actual CD I can't confirm that though - but it gives you a possible lead.


----------



## serpyke (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, I'll try to listen to it if I can found it. Thank you very much!


----------



## serpyke (Nov 14, 2009)

It was! Abbado, LSO. Thanks again bassClef.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

No problem. Not a bad version as it happens, but if you want the hairs on the back of your neck to really stand up you have to try these:

Ozawa/Chicago (1968) 
Levi/Atlanta (1991)
Esa-Pekka Salonen/LA Philharmonic (2006)
Bernstein/NY (1958)


----------

